
Designer & developer plagiarise portfolio website, use it as their own, profit. - coreymcmahon
http://www.themealings.com.au/samuel/2013/03/03/a-very-disappointing-find/
======
lutusp
This is pretty funny -- a site with a spectacularly dreadful design, with a
font size that is way too small and cannot be made larger, complains that
someone has copied the entire IP to another site.

> ... , profit.

Doubtful. Very doubtful.

------
psylence519
Jeesh, plagiarism and misrepresentation on the internet now? What's next?

------
dmor
If only they would design this blog! Even zoom can't fix it

------
jamhan
If there ever was a blog design that discouraged you from engaging the
designers, this is it.

